# Who says sitting under your horse is dangerous?



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh. That's right. Everyone. Good thing I'm a rebel and I don't care. =D


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

im with you i do it all the time!!! lol!

Vanilla


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

haha i do that a lot too! haha everyone that has crazy horses thinks im compeltely insane....
haha cute horse btw


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeap. My litle sister and I used to tie Brandi and Magic up and then grab a feed sack and sit indian style right behind them to brush out and raid their tails. I have walked under bellies, necks sat behind in blind spots and everything. I do not do this with an animal that does not trust me, i would not do it to Tom, he is too afraid of people still.

When I was around 2 or so I would sit under my little stud colts belly and play with my Barbies, have pictures to prove it. He would sit there and doze whle I did it...

Looks like Ricci really trusts you.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Honeysuga said:


> Yeap. My litle sister and I used to tie Brandi and Magic up and then grab a feed sack and sit indian style right behind them to brush out and raid their tails. I have walked under bellies, necks sat behind in blind spots and everything. I do not do this with an animal that does not trust me, i would not do it to Tom, he is too afraid of people still.
> 
> When I was around 2 or so I would sit under my little stud colts belly and play with my Barbies*, have pictures to prove it.* He would sit there and doze whle I did it...
> 
> Looks like Ricci really trusts you.


 Oh!!! please show!!!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Yep, I say it's dangerous. I won't do it. You never know if even the dead-calmest horse is going to spook at something, and you're kind of in the way if the horse spooks forwards or back.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

That is very true JDI, very true.

VB I don't have them on my comp or I would, they are old 35mm in the photo album at moms. Next time I go down I will get them for sure though.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

I wouldn't do it myself. Looks like you two really trust each other


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

I do it when I'm wrapping my horses legs and I don't want to stand up and walk around.Though, I wouldn't do it with anyone elses horse. Some people are just so uptight about it, they need to realize that you're the one taking the risk and they should mind their own business (unless of course your boarding then you should listen to the BO).


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

haha I must be a rebel too. I used to love sitting under Bella's belly. I don't do it much anymore cause I have no need to... With her even her spooks are lazy... she just flinches, then if it IS something that's dangerous, she waits until it gets close enough to kick lol Growing up people always though I was crazy, but she's my Bella... I trust her more than I trust most people. Although I don't think there's a horse I know other than Bella that I would do that with


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Aw, cute picture. 

I've never done that with my horse, although I'm sure she wouldn't be fazed at all. I have to admit, there's nothing better that I love than sitting in front of my horse's front feet in the pasture with her chin resting on my head or in my lap or hand grazing her while lying flat on my back in the grass looking for shapes in the clouds. <3


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I've been smacked in the head by too many horse head and legs to do it. My one and only bloody nose from injury was caused by a horse leg moving when I was in the way. I don't care if anyone else does it, just not me :lol: My brains are scrambled enough.


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

The daredevil in me always wanted to walk under a horse I trust but I am very accident prone so it probably wouldn't be a good idea. 

But it looks like you two share a very special bond.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Ricci just looks at me, like she is doing in the picture, and she'll watch me until I move. I walk underneath her all the time because it's just so much quicker than to walk all the way around, lol. And it makes it so much easier to clean her udders, haha.

Definitely risky, but so is riding without a helmet, something I'm also guilty of. But I wouldn't do it with just any horse, or ride a horse I didn't know without one, nor will I start Gracie under saddle without a helmet. 

I push my limits with Ricci. I've curled up next to her when I caught her laying down, I come up behind her all the time, I slide off her butt, do all sorts of activities on her back like read a book while she wanders and grazes. I bring out some blankets and take naps in the pasture in the sunshine.

But to everyone, thanks for the concern, and the compliments on our relationship. It's always nice when someone else can see how close we are. I'm with the poster who said she trusted her horse more than most people. I trust my horse more than I trust anyone or anything. Ricci has never let me down. =]


----------

